# Problema Gnome Traduzione

## Pancu

Ragazzi mi si è presentato questo stranissimo problema..

Ho installato Gnome su due Pc.Su un Pc Gnome è completamente tradotto in italiano.Sia menu che programmi tipo evolution sono in italiano..

Successivamente ho installato Gnome su un altro pc ma anche se l'ho configurato x l'utilizzo della lingua italiana, alcune voci rimangono in inglese e inoltre evolution ad esempio è rimasto in inglese..

Cosa può essere successo??

Grazie!

----------

## fctk

puoi dirci come hai configurato la lingua nei due computer postandoci i file di configurazione relativi?

----------

## Shaden

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Ragazzi mi si è presentato questo stranissimo problema..
> 
> Ho installato Gnome su due Pc.Su un Pc Gnome è completamente tradotto in italiano.Sia menu che programmi tipo evolution sono in italiano..
> 
> Successivamente ho installato Gnome su un altro pc ma anche se l'ho configurato x l'utilizzo della lingua italiana, alcune voci rimangono in inglese e inoltre evolution ad esempio è rimasto in inglese..
> ...

 

Può essere che ti mancano queste simpaticissime flag dentro il make.conf:

```

LANGUAGE="it"

LANGUAGE"39"

```

 :Question: 

----------

## Thrain

Anche LINGUAS=it può servire  :Wink: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *Shaden wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Può essere che ti mancano queste simpaticissime flag dentro il make.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non servono a niente... venivano usate solo dagli ebuild di openoffice/openoffice-ximian, e anche quelli sono passati a LINGUAS da mesi

----------

## Cazzantonio

anche avere questo file può essere utile

```
ale@star_platinum ale $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

#iso 8859-15

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-15"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"

```

----------

## Shaden

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Anche LINGUAS=it può servire 

 

Mmm... in effetti sul fisso ho linguas, e invece sul notebook mi ritrovo language.. ma che mi son inventato ?  :Laughing: 

Ciao! :Wink: 

----------

## Pancu

 *fctk wrote:*   

> puoi dirci come hai configurato la lingua nei due computer postandoci i file di configurazione relativi?

 

La lingua l'ho configurata nella schermata del login..(uso gdm)

Quali sono i file di configurazione???

Nel file make.conf ci sono già tutte le voci relative alla lingua...

Non capisco xchè ad esempio il menu applicazioni di Gnome è tradotto mentre ad esempio le opzioni che ti appaiono cliccando con il tasto destro sono scritte tutte in inglese...Anche Evolution che normalmente una volta che settavi la lingua in gdm, diventava automaticamente in italiano è rimasto inglese... :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Josuke

se da gnome apri un terminale e lanci il comando locale nei due pc cosa ti viene fuori rispettivamente?

----------

## Peach

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> anche avere questo file può essere utile
> 
> ```
> ale@star_platinum ale $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 
> 
> ...

 

quoto in toto

----------

## Pancu

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> se da gnome apri un terminale e lanci il comando locale nei due pc cosa ti viene fuori rispettivamente?

 

Quello in cui va tutto bene...

```
$ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

Quello in cui alcune cose sono rimaste in inglese

```

 locale

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## Pancu

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   anche avere questo file può essere utile
> 
> ```
> ale@star_platinum ale $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 
> 
> ...

 

Il fatto è che 02locale non c'è in nessuno dei pc.Pure quello in cui gnome è completamente tradotto..Lo devo cmq aggiungere??

----------

## Josuke

 *Pancu wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   se da gnome apri un terminale e lanci il comando locale nei due pc cosa ti viene fuori rispettivamente? 
> 
> Quello in cui va tutto bene...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

questo è strano...dovrebbe essere esattamente il contrario.....gdm come è settato?

----------

## Pancu

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> questo è strano...dovrebbe essere esattamente il contrario.....gdm come è settato?

 

Cosa devo dirti più precisamente??

----------

## fctk

@Pancu

un po' di letture caldamente consigliate sull'argomento:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml (eventualmente, ma consigliato)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=272358

comunque i file di configurazione più importanti (e cioè make.conf e 02locale) sono già stati citati...

forse manca questo: /etc/locales.build

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi prima mi sono sbagliato..

Quando digito # locale dal pc in cui va tutto bene mi compare questo output:

```
$ locale

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Mentre invece l'altro in cui la traduzione non è corretta:

```

$ locale

LANG=it_IT@euro

LC_CTYPE="it_IT@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT@euro"

LC_TIME="it_IT@euro"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT@euro"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"

LC_PAPER="it_IT@euro"

LC_NAME="it_IT@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL=it_IT@euro

```

Questo può voler dire qualcosa??

----------

## Pancu

nessuno sa aiutarmi???

Sono giorni che sto dietro a sto maledetto problema  :Sad: 

----------

## fctk

Pancu,

prova a startare X senza gdm, e cioè con startx.

posta poi il contenuto di:

make.conf

/etc/env.d/02locale

/etc/locales.build

se dopo aver sistemato questi tre file la lingua non va ancora (con startx) allora boh...

----------

## Lestaat

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> nessuno sa aiutarmi???
> 
> Sono giorni che sto dietro a sto maledetto problema 

 

hai provato a seguire il consiglio di Cazzantonio?

Se il file 02local non c'è crealo

finchè non ho creato quel file gnome era metà in inglese e metà in italiano. LINGUAS="it" non bastava evidentemente e questo indifferente dal login manager.

----------

## Pancu

 *fctk wrote:*   

> Pancu,
> 
> prova a startare X senza gdm, e cioè con startx.
> 
> posta poi il contenuto di:
> ...

 

Ecco i file:

make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built

this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

USE="gtk gtk2 gnome -qt -kde oav -arts mozilla"

LINGUAS="IT"

LANGUAGE="it"

LANGUAGE="39"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCHACE_SIZE="2G"

```

locales.build

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP/EUC-JP

en_HK/ISO-8859-1

en_PH/ISO-8859-1

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

es_MX/ISO-8859-1

fa_IR/UTF-8

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

it_IT/ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro/ISO-8859-15

it_IT.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

02locale aggiunto da me.

```
#iso 8859-15

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-15"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"

```

----------

## fctk

mmh... sembra tutto ok, a parte il fatto che non puoi assegnare due valori ad una stessa variabile... quindi LANGUAGE="it" o LANGUAGE="39", non entrambi.

ma hai provato a farlo partire senza gdm?

----------

## Pancu

 *fctk wrote:*   

> mmh... sembra tutto ok, a parte il fatto che non puoi assegnare due valori ad una stessa variabile... quindi LANGUAGE="it" o LANGUAGE="39", non entrambi.
> 
> ma hai provato a farlo partire senza gdm?

 

Si ho gia provato ma non cambia assolutamente niente..  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## fctk

boh... a questo punto io metterei utf-8 anche sul pc che non viene tradotto... e se dopo aver opportunamente modificato il file 02locale, fatto env-update && source /etc/profile ed esserti riloggato non dovesse ancora funzionare, procederei alla riemersione di gnome e/o evolution ( in ambiente rigorosamente uft-8 ).

----------

